# How can I get paper work?



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

So i got my american bully line from my cousin who breads them, he left to the marines and no way i can get ahold of him to get some kinda proof to register my pit ukc paper work...

What are the steps? DNA tesing? All i know is that hes 75% Gotti/Razor Edged and 25% Ez Rider!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh boy. There's really no way to get the papers except from the breeder of the dogs. He didnt give you a puppy app when you picked him up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Oh boy. There's really no way to get the papers except from the breeder of the dogs. He didnt give you a puppy app when you picked him up?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nothing!!!! Hes a loser!! lol....he did mention to me that the parents are registered, but never gave me paper work...and its so hard to get ahold of him...no respond...hes in marines and dont even know where hes stationed...
I can probley call my aunt to see if she can find any paper work...

if not whats me other option??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya without the breeder sending in for papers you are out of luck., DNA won't work . Can I ask who did your dogs crop? did a vet do those?


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> Ya without the breeder sending in for papers you are out of luck., DNA won't work . Can I ask who did your dogs crop? did a vet do those?


Ahhh well that sucks...Yes a vet did the crropping in Riverside,Ca Dr. Butchko...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Ahhh well that sucks...Yes a vet did the crropping in Riverside,Ca Dr. Butchko...


I would say the name "butch" fits him lol they look a little butchered but that could just be the picture. But yea without your cousin sending in for a puppy app there is NO WAY to get them properly registered. I would say next time your looking for a pup going through a reputable breeder would be the best idea.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I would say the name "butch" fits him lol they look a little butchered but that could just be the picture. But yea without your cousin sending in for a puppy app there is NO WAY to get them properly registered. I would say next time your looking for a pup going through a reputable breeder would be the best idea.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ok good to know...thanks,,, yea his ears are still healing...i just took off the bandage when i took those pics...hes doing good know...just trying to keep it clean for him..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya hopefully they heal nice, the cut looks very jagged and doesn't look to be a good crop at all. I was gonna say if this was a vet Id take him back or better yet to another vet and have them redone . Although if the bandages just came off they may look better in a few weeks.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay I would try to get a hold of your cousin and ask about getting his paperwork, or talk to someone he is good friends with and maybe they can put you in contact with him so you can ask about getting him to register the litter.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

A vet did that crop? I would find out the name of the vet and take the cute pup back to have them fixed. Those aren't gonna heal into anything much better.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Well they are actually getting better... Its only been 5 days... And its turning pink, im a RN and pink to us is a sign of healing... They vet said it can talk up to 3 wk for real good results and its looking Really good on my side..


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

got a feeling you might have a hard time getting him registered with the ukc.

do you know the registered name of both the parents>

if so, find a 4 generation pedigree on them, and you might be able to single register him with the adba.

good luck


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

If he just now went into the USMC, then he's in boot camp for 13 weeks, right now the only phone call he will be making is to his parents. And once he hits the Fleet then you should be able to get a hold of him.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

sweet thanks alot guys, alot of good info....i hope he will get back to me by email..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> got a feeling you might have a hard time getting him registered with the ukc.
> 
> do you know the registered name of both the parents>
> 
> ...


Why would he want to get him registered through ADBA? He's not an APBT he's an American Bully...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

actually, as of a couple years ago, and i know ralph greenwood is turning over in his grave, but the adba is registering, those dogs also now.

i know whats this world coming to...................


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> actually, as of a couple years ago, and i know ralph greenwood is turning over in his grave, but the adba is registering, those dogs also now.
> 
> i know whats this world coming to...................


They are registering them under the me American Bully or APBT? I have 2 dogs registered with ADBA but the papers say APBT on them so I only keep them in a folder because they came with the dogs. I never show them to anybody or use them obviously.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm not exactly sure on the details,

i was under the impression that they were separting the breeds,

this is a first for me,

let me make sure i'm understanding correctly, first before i repeat it.

are you saying that your positive that you have a bully bred dog, 

and the adba registered him as an apbt?

is there game dogs in your dogs 4 generation pedigree?

that tells me the adba is getting more concerned with the dollar,

than the dogs. i didnt think it would've been that hard to separate them.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> i'm not exactly sure on the details,
> 
> i was under the impression that they were separting the breeds,
> 
> ...


Yea I'm positive I have an American Bully registered with ADBA as an American Pit Bull Terrier. My male Cash. I actually have his papers in my hand. His pic is on it and he's obviously not an APBT. His grand sire is Remy-Martin. He's mostly Razors Edge.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell the hooker is adba registered as apbt, gage is the same. Flex is duel registered adba and ukc as an apbt


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Well i got a hold of my cousin and there names of the parents are (pyschobully "dad") and (Roxy "mom") idk if that will help?? and thats all he emailed me back...lol...i sent him a big email trying to get all the info i could get..lool


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Tell him you need their registration numbers.....


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Tell him you need their registration numbers.....


Oh ok... Will do.. Hope he responds thanks


----------

